# Deep Tracks - Black Sabbath - "Master of Reality"



## Guest (Aug 23, 2018)

View attachment 107002


Please *choose up to five selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - Black Sabbath - "Master of Reality"

"Master of Reality" is the third studio album by English rock band Black Sabbath, released on 21 July 1971.

It is widely regarded as the foundation of doom metal, stoner rock, and sludge metal.

"Master of Reality" was Black Sabbath's first and only top 10 album in the US until "13", forty-two years later.

During the album's recording sessions, Ozzy Osbourne brought Tony Iommi a large joint which caused the guitarist to cough uncontrollably. Iommi was recording acoustic guitar parts at the time, and his coughing fit was captured on tape: A fragment of Iommi's coughing was later added by producer Bain as the intro to "Sweet Leaf," a song which was admittedly an ode to marijuana use.

Geezer Butler was (and remains) a Catholic and the song "After Forever" focuses entirely on Christian themes. At the time, Black Sabbath were suspected by some observers of being Satanists due to their dark sound, image, and lyrics. "After Forever" was released as a single along with "Fairies Wear Boots" in 1971.

The first editions of "Master of Reality" came in an 'envelope sleeve' containing a poster of the band, and with the album's title embossed in black lettering, visible in relief. Later editions lacking the embossed printing would render the album title in grey. This was the first Black Sabbath sleeve on which the lyrics were reproduced on the back of the sleeve.

In 2003, Rolling Stone ranked the album number 298 in their list of the 500 greatest albums of all time. They described the album as representing "the greatest sludge-metal band of them all in its prime." The same magazine also ranked the album 34th on its "100 Greatest Metal Albums of All Time".

The eleven track US release of this title is being used for the poll in place of the original eight track edition issued in the UK.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Reality

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2018)

"Sweet Leaf" -






"After Forever (including The Elegy)" -






"Embryo" -






"Children of the Grave" -






"The Haunting" -






"Orchid" -






"Step Up" - (Video Not Available)

"Lord of This World" -






"Solitude" -






"Deathmask" - (paired with "Sometimes I'm Happy" from "Live at Last")






"Into the Void" -


----------

